

Ask HN: What is the problem you face everyday and can't find a solutions 4 yet? - karimo

As A User - not developer - What is the problem that you face everyday and you couldn't find a solutions for yet?&#60;p&#62;Example: Information Overload, there is a lot of news and feeds that you don't have time to read every day
======
WTPayne
Information overload is definitely a problem; too many disparate pieces of
information, too many new languages and technologies to learn, too many
priorities at work; too many interruptions... (too much caffeine) all of this
leaves me in a constant state of near-panic. What I feel I really need is a
sort of automated PA / life coach; to help prioritize (home & work), schedule;
simplify and motivate. Something that takes the clutter and noise of the world
and blocks most of it out, most of the time, feeding me what I need to know,
when I need to know it, and keeping me on track.

Yesterday, Joel Spolsky talked about Software Inventory
(<http://www.joelonsoftware.com/items/2012/07/09.html>), and mentioned a
minimalistic project management tool that he would like to see made called
"Five Things". Well, I think that we have a bigger problem of Intellectual
Inventory - a glut of information, too many books, academic papers and
articles that sit on the to-read list, all relevant, all interesting, and not
enough time left in our life to digest it all. (It is true ... I did the sums
- I have about 300 years worth of reading in my backlog)

So here is my problem: Intellectual Inventory management; productivity
optimization; focus management.

------
kfk
As a finance guy and programming hobbist, I say the whole business reporting
thing is a big fat problem I deal with. I get bored easily, especially when
updating power points or excel reports. Besides, when things get messy (data
scattered all over), there is always a sort of fear that you might put some
wrong numbers here and there.

Beware, there are solutions (Hyperion for financials, Business Objects for BI,
etc.), but those are all too low level and they have no decent way to build
views or to consolidate information from different sources, so people resort
to the dreaded Excel, a piece of tech 20 yrs old.

I am pretty sure that technically this is not a big problem, there is no need
for Big Data or real time or the like, but anything worth considering has to
have a great user experience as Excel has got people used to click their ways
out of troubles all the time (at cost of wasting hours on things that should
take a couple of minutes).

------
mikecane
Bookmark organization. I use Firefox. But I've also used other browsers. ALL
of their Bookmark managers and way of doing Bookmarks suck. I can never find
anything in hundreds of Bookmarks.

~~~
lelele
What about delicious.com?

~~~
mikecane
I used FURL, which stored copies of pages. Then FURL was bought by Diigo and
deleted those saved pages (not the URLs). You really think I'll trust
something like that again?

Anyway, I like things stored locally on my machine. With paranoia driving the
gov't, I don't want to make it easy for them to root around in my life. Let
them serve _me_ with a search warrant, not a Cloud firm behind my back and
without my knowledge.

------
thatusertwo
Figuring out how to make a living without having to get a traditional job.

